

Could spam email help me win big at the Casino? [2009] - twoism-dev
http://24twoism.tumblr.com/post/164836782/could-spam-email-help-me-win-big-at-the-casino

======
thedangler
I actually tried this a bunch of times in vegas. The most I ever walked away
with was $50. It's the green and runs on the losing color that kill you.
Better off playing conservative in a game of craps with a big float. :)

